# Tree of Heaven Allergic Reaction?



## Grace Tree (Jun 8, 2006)

I have a 60ft. co-dom Ailanthus to dismantle and the homeowner told me she breaks out when she handles the leaves and branches. Anyone else have the same reaction? I have a mild case a poison ivy from spring to fall even if I'm working in it all the time, so I never worry about it. I have seen guys end up in the hospital so I'm concerned for my crew. Anyone else allergic to stinky-tree?
Thanks,
Phil


----------



## coydog (Jun 9, 2006)

Never had any problems with ailanthus, and I've pruned and removed more than I can count. Last year I developed a rash on my forearms after spending several hours taking down a large english walnut on a hot summer day, the sawdust had mixed with my sweat and caked onto my arms, it was stinging pretty bad by the time I hosed them off at the end of the day.


----------



## maxburton (Jun 9, 2006)

I get it bad. I sneeze like crazy when I chip it, and it messes up my arms. I wonder if it has those tiny crystals like in some other plants I've heard of?


----------



## Tree Wizard (Jun 9, 2006)

About a year ago TCIA put out a notice that Ailanthus can induce heart attack like symptoms in people that are allergic to it. This information had been in medical journals for a while but Ailanthus was referred to as Chinese Sumac in the journals.


----------

